# Archie Glover tomorrow



## jmoss010 (Jun 24, 2015)

Me and a buddy or 2 are meeting at Archie Glover boat ramp at 10:00am to see what we can do. Anyone fished the area lately?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Good luck broski... its going to freeze tonight. Escambia has been thumbs up lately


----------



## jmoss010 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks man. Yea that's why we are waiting till 10. Hopefully it will warm up pretty quick!


----------



## malibuyak (Dec 3, 2015)

Theres tons of Sheepshead at the train trestle just north of Archie Glover. Theres some rat reds also, try a Carolina Rig with live shrimp.


----------



## jmoss010 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! Hoping for a great day!


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Me and my 9 year old is gonna try it if wind is low. We are bringing kayaks. I tow him behind me. Lol


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

This is a little late but may still help someone. The water clarity is horrible there right now, maybe 2-4" of visibility. The rain and wind got everything stirred up. There are still a few fish to be caught though. Best advice would be to look for cleaner water. Good luck.


----------



## jmoss010 (Jun 24, 2015)

Today was a good day, started slow then found the sheep!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mess of sheep!!! Good job producing some eats!!!


----------



## malibuyak (Dec 3, 2015)

We're they're three of y'all there? I was there but didn't have much luck. Only one keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

It was a bust for us. We fished five hard hours with nothing to show but a sore back. Lol. Had fun tho. So did my son Reese


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice Job fellas! I ran into a couple of guys as I was making my way into the bay. I was in my boat not yak and stopped and spoke with them a few minutes. I think they were in your group I pointed them back towards the train trusell in the back instead of going out in the bay. I have had some success back there last few weeks I hope they caught some!


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Yea there was three of us there, we had a lot of luck.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Hobart said:


> Nice Job fellas! I ran into a couple of guys as I was making my way into the bay. I was in my boat not yak and stopped and spoke with them a few minutes. I think they were in your group I pointed them back towards the train trusell in the back instead of going out in the bay. I have had some success back there last few weeks I hope they caught some!


Yep that was us man, appreciate the tip, it proved to be fruitfull!


----------

